

Show HN: What movie to see in theaters, powered by Hunch - handler
http://www.whatmovieshouldwesee.com/

======
georgesduverger
Good movie recommendations near me. I like the popup maps on the right-hand
side, although it looks like you might have reached the limit of calls (just
me?).

------
thomasec
Dig the minimalist layout. Translates well to mobile.

------
gleitz
+1 for a mobile version. Very slick.

~~~
handler
functioning map too, i hope people find it useful

------
jnfr
+1 for "Reticulating Splines"!

~~~
handler
simcity foreva

